# linux sur Mac



## the big mac (13 Avril 2004)

Salut @ tous 


Volà comme je suis curieux de nature je voudrai me mettre à linux sur mon bi G4, suelment voilà, j'hesite sur la distrib à choisir : mdk ? yellow dog ? ( pas de debian : je debute svp ^^)


merci de vos conseil 

++


----------



## ficelle (14 Avril 2004)

tu devrais commencer par une distrib live, comme knoppix ou gentoo, ça te permet de te faire une idée du systeme sans rien installer sur ta machine.
j'ai pas essayé sur mon bipro, mais j'ai une knoppix qui boot sans probleme sur un ibook 300, le home etant placé sur une clef usb.
amuse toi bien


----------



## Gallenza (14 Avril 2004)

Sur Mac, LA distribe qui marche le mieux/le plus souvent, c'est la yellow dog.
Voilà tu sais ce qu'il te reste à faire.


----------



## GLX (5 Juin 2004)

Gallenza a dit:
			
		

> Sur Mac, LA distribe qui marche le mieux/le plus souvent, c'est la yellow dog.


je prends bonne note.
J'ai essayé la knoppix sur mon iMac mais elle n'est pas installable.
 en fait je cherche une distribution, non pour mon iMac, mais pour recycler deux vieilles machines :
- powerbook 1400 cs 233 avec 64 Mo de ram (c'est le maxi)
- 6400 avec sonnet G3/300 et 136 Mo de ram (c'est le max)
Est-ce que ça vous semble possible ?
J'avais cru comprendre que le 1400 ne faisait pas toujours l'affaire (knoppix ou LinuxPPC, j'ai oublié) et que d'une façon générale les cartes genre sonnet n'étaient pas reconnues.
J'ai regardé un peu chez yellowdog mais les explications sont loin d'être aussi limpides que sur le site de mandrake ou de knoppix; de plus je n'ai pas trouvé les images iso de ydl.
Votre avis ?


----------



## cygwin (5 Juin 2004)

GLX a dit:
			
		

> je prends bonne note.
> en fait je cherche une distribution, non pour mon iMac, mais pour recycler deux vieilles machines :
> - powerbook 1400 cs 233 avec 64 Mo de ram (c'est le maxi)
> - 6400 avec sonnet G3/300 et 136 Mo de ram (c'est le max)
> Est-ce que ça vous semble possible ?


D'une manière générale, c pas la peine de tenter Linux sur un Mac PowerPC ET NON PCI


----------



## Gallenza (5 Juin 2004)

http://ftp.sunet.se/pub/os/Linux/distributions/yellowdog/iso/
download les trois isos les plus récentes (3.0.1)

pour les info sur ta becane
http://www.yellowdoglinux.com/support/hardware/breakdown/index.php?hw_cat_id=8
et
The following are NOT Officially Supported and SOMETIMES work
**- CPU upgrade cards
et
What computers will simply NOT work with Yellow Dog Linux?
**- WGS 6150, 8150, 9150
**- The PowerBook 1400, 2300, and 5300
**- Any Performa 52xx, 53xx, 61xx, 62xx, and 63xx.
**- The 6360 is the only exception -- it will boot the Linux kernel
**- IBM RS6000 models: Power series 830, 850, 40P


----------



## yazanlar (6 Juin 2004)

En ce qui me concerne voilà ou j'en suis concernant le régime pomme pour le pingouin :

(Power book G3 - formaté avec 3 partitions dont une pour mac os9.1 :

- Mandrake 9.1 PPC : je n'arrive pas à l'installer .... et ça ménerve !!!
- yellow Dog 3.01 : impeccable mais un bémol : affichage en 800X600 en milliers de couleur (pas réussi à faire mieux)
- Knoppix : veut pas booter ...

Crux : j'ai chargé la distro, mais ça me semble très ZEN ... je suis encore trop newbie pour celle là !
et enfin knx ppc : vieut rien savoir (enfin je ne sais pas l'exploiter ...)

Bon mais l'utilisation intensive de la Mandrake 10 .0 official sur mon PC me conduit à penser que la solution Linux pour nos machines pourrait constituer une alternative plus qu'intéressante (en attendant tout mon boulot "érieux" est toujours sous Mac OS X sur mon powerbook G4 ...)

bon courage ... ça vaut le coup !

Marc


----------

